# automount SD card w/o installing automount, yes/no?



## userxbw (Aug 19, 2019)

Automount SD Card
I got my system setup like this one did to get his working, but install auto mount. 








						USB and SD Card Problems: permissions and automount
					

Hello :)  I have a problem regarding USB and SD card reader :  USB : automount works very well but I must be root to write or clear something, else I can just read. SDCARD : sometimes automount works, and sometimes not. When It works, it is just readable and I must be root to write or erase...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




why?

because everything is already auto mounting without fuse in media, meaning my linux side and USB Port external hdds,  so I am hoping there is a way to get this to mount my SD Card that is ext4 without installing fuse or automount pkg.


----------



## freq (Aug 19, 2019)

add the drive to /etc/fstab 

During the boot process (Chapter 12, The *FreeBSD* Booting Process), file systems listed in /etc/*fstab* are automatically mounted except for the entries containing noauto.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 20, 2019)

You can mount your ext4 in FreeBSD but it wacks out the ext4 journal. Read-Only mode works OK.
That or turn off ext4 journaling on Linux beforehand.
`tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1`
I am not sure how wise this is on a SD Card.


----------



## userxbw (Aug 20, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> You can mount your ext4 in FreeBSD but it wacks out the ext4 journal. Read-Only mode works OK.
> That or turn off ext4 journaling on Linux beforehand.


Hum,, write up says v12 is r/w for ext2fs's do I need to read deeper, as I've thus far have not seen anything bad yet, though I am not looking to see if anything bad happens, and mostly just used a external ext4 via USB in FreeBSD.

it works ok..

though it has nothing to do with automounting the SD Card 'slot' that's on this laptop.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 20, 2019)

Well ext2 had no journal
ext3 had journal
ext4 has journal
Turn off journal and it works. Use quality SD card and your probably OK.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 20, 2019)

There are so many ways to automount that it makes me dizzy.
If you use a graphical desktop you can simply turn on HAL in /etc/rc.conf and the gvfs drives show up on your desktop.
It is a feature I loathe. Perhaps the whole topic except maybe NFS shares in fstab. That is my automount.
With shell history no mount is more than 4 or 5 keyboard clicks away.


----------



## userxbw (Aug 20, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> There are so many ways to automount that it makes me dizzy.
> If you use a graphical desktop you can simply turn on HAL in /etc/rc.conf and the gvfs drives show up on your desktop.
> It is a feature I loathe. Perhaps the whole topic except maybe NFS shares in fstab. That is my automount.
> With shell history no mount is more than 4 or 5 keyboard clicks away.


I was speacking generally on xet2fs's meaning the family of ext2 3 4 as I read it being referenced to ext2fs . and yes, it too makes  me dizzy on how many different ways freebsd automounts that is why I inquired on it.









						FreeBSD Desktop – Part 17 – Configuration – Automount Removable Media
					

In this article in the FreeBSD Desktop series I will introduce various methods to automatically (or not) mount external/removable devices such as USB or eSATA disks/pendrives or SD/microSD flash ca…




					vermaden.wordpress.com


----------

